# H. coronatus & Sibilla pretiosa



## leviatan (Jun 5, 2010)

_Hymenopus coronatus_ L3









_Sibilla pretiosa _subadult female


----------



## ismart (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet pics!


----------



## leviatan (Jun 10, 2010)

ismart said:


> Sweet pics!


More  

Terrarium for _Phyllocrania paradoxa_





_Phyllocrania paradoxa_ female





_Phyllocrania paradoxa_ L1





_Polyspilota aeruginosa _









_Sibilla pretiosa_ female imago

















I hope you like my pics


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2010)

I do ! I do!


----------



## leviatan (Jun 10, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I do ! I do!


Great! I started to think that anyone doesn't like my pics, becouse nobody comments my threads


----------



## ismart (Jun 10, 2010)

leviatan said:


> Great! I started to think that anyone doesn't like my pics, becouse nobody comments my threads


I like em! Keep them coming!  Nice ghost terrarium.


----------



## sbugir (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the photos and terrarium setup. Plants are nice too.


----------

